# Special???



## Tanja (4/9/17)

Wait... Are you guys running a special at the moment? Or have you permanently adjusted some pricing?? If it's a special... Until when are you running the special??
***Can you feel the excitement???***

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (4/9/17)

Excellent pricing , hope it stays!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/9/17)

From their latest newsletter:
*End of Winter Price Drop!!!*
With the start of Spring we've made a few changes to our prices.
Prices on PG and VG have dropped as much as 50% with Nicotine and Concentrates discounted even further.
*Loyalty Points Adjustment*
After reviewing our loyalty points program, we have found that only 30% of our users are making use of the loyalty program. This is not the intention of the program as we wanted something which would benefit all our customers. After careful consideration and feedback from our customers we have decided to adjust the points system and transfer the savings into a price drop (above). Points will now be rewarded on a 1 point to 1 rand basis. any accumulated points will not be affected be affected by this change. We will continually be reviewing the points system to see how we can improve it and transfer savings into our customers pockets.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/9/17)

Tanja said:


> Wait... Are you guys running a special at the moment? Or have you permanently adjusted some pricing?? If it's a special... Until when are you running the special??
> ***Can you feel the excitement???***



Richard has adjustes his prices. If i recall he said he was removing the loyalty program and going to adjust his prices because of this. So if im not mistaken those prices are here to stay. ( @Richio )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/9/17)

I'm sure the loyalty system was still there a few days ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/9/17)

My points are still there - just checked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja (4/9/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Richard has adjustes his prices. If i recall he said he was removing the loyalty program and going to adjust his prices because of this. So if im not mistaken those prices are here to stay. ( @Richio )


Now that would be awesome news! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (5/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> From their latest newsletter:
> *End of Winter Price Drop!!!*
> With the start of Spring we've made a few changes to our prices.
> Prices on PG and VG have dropped as much as 50% with Nicotine and Concentrates discounted even further.
> ...



Hi @Tanja @RenaldoRheeder @Clouds4Days @shabbar 
As @Rude Rudi posted above, These prices are here to stay

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/9/17)

Richio said:


> Hi @Tanja @RenaldoRheeder @Clouds4Days @shabbar
> As @Rude Rudi posted above, These prices are here to stay



@Richio - and so am I 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (5/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Richio - and so am I
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well... that makes 2 of us then!
That's awesome news @Richio! With those prices together with your wide variety I will hardly ever need to look anywhere else! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

